# 1 stuck auger - one works fine



## NoPlan (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a Yard Man (MTD) 8 HP 26" snowblower that runs great, it engages & moves forward & reverse, the left auger seems to work fine but the right is frozen tight. 

The left will wiggle a bit on the shaft, the right will not. I'm assuming I either need to replace or repair the gear box. 

The model number is like a mile long: 31AE640F06241374 

When you go to a parts web site your asked to choose a model year. Now I'm not sure if I bought it in 1999 or 2000. Not sure how much difference that could make. Kind of ridiculous if you have to remember the model year of a purchase that long ago inorder to order the correct parts. :icon_blue_very_sad:

I've heard it's been snowing quite a bit up north so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

I would assume the gearbox is ok if one side is turning which is a good thing.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if both augers turn when engaged, you dont have a gearbox problem, you have the right auger rusted to the shaft.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

NoPlan said:


> ... the left auger seems to work fine but the right is frozen tight.
> The left will wiggle a bit on the shaft, the right will not.


Not sure what you mean by this. If you power up the machine and push the auger lever.. what happens?

1) Both turn.... (in which case this is good....unless one is rusted solid to its shaft or a regular non-shear bolt has been inserted)
2) Only one turns.... (probably broken shear bolt in the one that does not turn)
3) neither turn (could be several things... cross that bridge later)

Case 2:
If one turns and the other does not, then the one that is NOT turning probably has a broken shear bolt. Before replacing the bolt... turn off the engine, disconnect the spark plug and try to spin that auger by hand on its shaft. Look for any reason why it won't spin freely...got to get it spinning by hand.... don't want to snap the next shear bolt straight away or (even worse) damage the auger gearbox. Once you have it free-spinning on the shaft, replace the shear bolt to re-attach it to the shaft.

Guessing this is your machine:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/yard-man-31ae640f062-snow-thrower-parts-c-27581_27958_207242.html

Check part 42 (shear bolt) in the housing assembly diagram.

You can buy them from any hardware store.. 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/shear-bolt-51618-p-284824.html


----------



## cansnow1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I had a similar problem.
One shaft wouldn't turn.
It had the bolt sheared off but enough of the bolt was left there and was jammed. I couldn't see it until I manually lined up the holes where the bolt goes.
With a little tap the rest of the broken shear bolt fell off.
I put a little grease and replaced the bolt.


----------



## NoPlan (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys - over the past 14 years with the blower I've broken a couple of shear bolts. The one that is in there looks OK though I didn't really analyze it. Tomorrow I'll take a closer look at it. Maybe try to remove it & see if the auger spins. If its rusted apply a little WD 40 & see what happens. 

Thanks for the tips!! It would be great if I don't need to repair or replace the gear box!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

NoPlan said:


> Guys - over the past 14 years with the blower I've broken a couple of shear bolts. The one that is in there looks OK though I didn't really analyze it. Tomorrow I'll take a closer look at it. Maybe try to remove it & see if the auger spins. If its rusted apply a little WD 40 & see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!! It would be great if I don't need to repair or replace the gear box!


Still a bit foggy on the symptoms. Are you saying that with the auger engaged, one side spins and one side does not, and that the side that does not spin when powered is frozen on the shaft and will not rotate even when you try to move it by hand?

That sounds like the spiral shaft out of the gearbox on the stuck side is broken


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

NoPlan said:


> I have a Yard Man (MTD) 8 HP 26" snowblower that runs great, it engages & moves forward & reverse, the left auger seems to work fine but the right is frozen tight.
> 
> The left will wiggle a bit on the shaft, the right will not. I'm assuming I either need to replace or repair the gear box.
> 
> ...



I assume you kept the manual and wrote the model, serial, and date of purchase inside the manual in the appropriate place?? :icon_whistling:


----------

